# Japanese Bamboo



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Great shots.
Handheld, tripod or monopod?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Hand-held


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

On Salix (willow) Taken April 19th.


----------

